# NBD - Dingwall Combustion 5 string with video also :D



## Adeamus (Oct 5, 2012)

Why hello there, I didn't see you come in...

So a few months ago I was playing a show with the singer of my band, Screaming Mechanical Brain's, side project called "Just Say Yes". I play bass for it here and there, and its fun and pretty straight forward bass playing. Nothing complicated and kids love it.

Anyway, we were opening up for a band from Canada called Down With Webster and their bassist had a Dingwall Combustion 5 string. Hit it off talking about recording with an AxeFX Ultra with their sound guy and the next thing I know he is letting me play their bassists Combustion "as long as you don't mention it to him. He wouldn't be to happy"

Blown Away. Only way to describe how great that Dingwall felt and played. So a few months went by and it was on my shopping list somewhere low, and finally about a month ago one popped up on ebay for a really reasonable price and the week before I had sold my Agile 830 8 string. So all that cash got funneled over this way. Ta-da.















And in the middle of my basses photoshoot the Diva of the home decided she needed to be photographed.






So, past that I had been working on this song for no particular reason and I decided I'd make a video of me playing bass for it since I now had one.



Bass was recorded DI into Logic 9 through PodFarm and a Redwirez Impulse of an Ampeg 8x10 with a Beta 52 on it. Not amazingly happy with the bass tone, but hey, its a start.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds like sesame street. Nice bass


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 6, 2012)

ZEBOV likes this.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 6, 2012)

sounds amazing, looks mazing, give it to me.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice, love these basses


----------



## drmosh (Oct 6, 2012)

gotta get one of these asap


----------



## Adeamus (Oct 7, 2012)

sol niger 333 said:


> Sounds like sesame street. Nice bass



I'll take it. I normally play in an Electronic-Metal band, so I was trying to go as far away from that as possible. 

But yeah, this bass is awesome. I can't wait to use it in a live situation, but since I'm a guitarist in my primary band in might be a bit. I've brought it to practice though and plugged it into my AxeFXII rig and it does sound great. I'm debating tuning it down a 4th since I've heard plenty of demos of how well these basses handle the extreme downtuning.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 8, 2012)

Maple fretboard looks amazing. Only had rosewood in stock when I ordered 

Do you know what brand/size of strings are on it?
Noticed coloured ballends in the bridge and I'm curious what you're using (D-Addario?).
Were any modifications done to the saddle for these strings?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 8, 2012)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 8, 2012)

absolutely beautiful! I love the shape.

How are you liking the fanned frets for the bass?

I've always wondered how it'd feel to play slap on a fanned bass like this


----------



## engage757 (Oct 8, 2012)

I LOVE Dingwalls! On the warpath for one right now actually! HNBD!


----------



## Adeamus (Oct 10, 2012)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Maple fretboard looks amazing. Only had rosewood in stock when I ordered
> 
> Do you know what brand/size of strings are on it?
> Noticed coloured ballends in the bridge and I'm curious what you're using (D-Addario?).
> Were any modifications done to the saddle for these strings?



No idea 

So far everything is stock except the 9volt battery for the EMG EQ system in it. In this video I had the EQ totally flat too. So no modifications have been done to the saddles or anything, its just tuned BEADG.

The maple fretboard is where its at, now I just need to get the white pick guard to really make it look classy. But they are like sixty bucks, so I'll hold off for now.



> How are you liking the fanned frets for the bass?
> 
> I've always wondered how it'd feel to play slap on a fanned bass like this



You know, the fanned frets arn't even something I think about when playing it. Really the trick to it is just to play the bass like you would any other, and your body just kinda fills in where your fingers go. Really the hardest part of playing a Dingwall is the fact that they use banjo fretwire. So since the frets are so tiny you can't bend the strings outa tune, and you can get the action stupid low. Flipside is that in order to not get any buzzing you've gotta be really accurate with your fretting hand, and that just takes a bit more active thought about getting right behind the fret.


----------

